# Using Rosco Foamcoat on my Tombstones



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm making some tombstones for my yard haunt made out of the 2" pink EPS foamboard.

I just picked up a gallon of Rosco Foamcoat. I saw it referenced in a previous post.

Should I coat it with the Foamcoat before I paint or after I paint?

Dr. Frankenscream


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Here is the reference page
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=6263&highlight=foamcoat&page=2
FE posted it..
Im guessing since it is an off white matte color it is before you paint...or you can tint it first.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes before you paint.
Make sure to post some pics of your work.


----------



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

*Thanks for the Quick Responses*

Lilly & FE,

Thanks for your responses. Yes, now that I see Foamcoat is a white matte color, it makes sense to paint after the Foamcoat is applied. For some reason I was assuming it was clear.

I'll include some pics of my progress. I have about 5 tombstones already cut (using a hot-wire foam cutter). Next I'm going to engrave the epitaphs and start coating/painting.

Thanks again for the quick responses.

Dr. Frankenscream


----------

